# Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif



## robbe (2. September 2010)

*Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Hallo liebe Community,

Alice hat seit neusten zwei neue Tarife,  der erste Tarif beinhaltet eine Leitung von bis zu 50 MB/s und der  zweite Tarif ist für die Türkei gedacht und heißt "Alice Dünyam", dieser  Tarif beinhaltet zusätzlich eine Flatrate für das türkische Festnetz,  das heißt für Leute die oft in die Türkei telefonieren. Bei Interesse  habe ich dazu zwei Links bereit gestellt.


Alice Fun Speed: Schnelles DSL & Telefon-Flat

Alice Dünyam Deutsch

*
*


----------



## Bääängel (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Soll das hier jetzt Werbung sein?


----------



## ShiZon (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Klingt fast so!

@robbe: Kannst du das bitte etwas serioser gestalten, wenn du uns nur darauf hinweisen möchtest, das Alice einen neuen Tarif anbietet.


----------



## robbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Sorry, hab noch nich wirklich viel Erfahrung mit User-News. 
Soll natürlich keine Werbung sein, hab schließlich selber nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit Alice gemacht.


----------



## ShiZon (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Dann änder doch zumindest den Startthread so ab, das es nicht mehr nach Werbung klingt, zur Not könnte das auch ein Mod machen, wenn du nett darum bittest.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



ShiZon schrieb:


> Dann änder doch zumindest den Startthread so ab, das es nicht mehr nach Werbung klingt, zur Not könnte das auch ein Mod machen, wenn du nett darum bittest.


Jap, sonst schimpft der böse Onkel Mod Aber andrerseits eine nette Info...


----------



## robbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Habs versucht etwas zu kürzen. Aber wenn ich noch mehr rausnehme, hat der Text gar keinen Informationsgehalt mehr.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



robbe schrieb:


> Habs versucht etwas zu kürzen. Aber wenn ich noch mehr rausnehme, hat der Text gar keinen Informationsgehalt mehr.


Schon ok! Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird


----------



## ShiZon (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Hab dir eben was zusammengefasst, ich hoffe es gefällt dir, die PN erhälst du gleich. 

Textlich kann man das so nicht stehen lassen, es klingt fasst so als ob du Mitarbeiter bei Alice bist.


----------



## Freestyler808 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

toll

die Türken werden bei den Pinken kündigen und zu Alice wechseln


----------



## Pagz (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

na und?


----------



## .Mac (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Mhm, also ich wohne mitten in der City (100m vom Haupt-Verteiler entfernt), und hier bekommen sie nicht mal 16.000 hin, sondern stufen mich manchmal sogar ab weil die Leitungen zu voll sind.

Da frage ich mich, als Kunde, wie das jetzt mit den 50.000er wird? Im Ernst, glaube kaum dass das auf lange Zeit etwas wird, die sollen lieber mal Mitten in der Stadt ihre Leitungen "fixen".


----------



## Freestyler808 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



Robin123 schrieb:


> na und?



nichts

nur das Alice viel schlechter ist als die Pinken
wie .Mac schon sagte das ist Kundenverarsche


----------



## Razor44 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

sooo gleich Produktwechsel vollzogen.. 

und warum sollten sie schlechter sein? bin seit 5 jahren kunden und nie probleme gehabt..


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Alice ist Schrott. Schon alleine die Vertragsgebundenen Router. Schlechte Sendeleistung, geringere Bandbreite als mit ner Fritzbox. Service Schlecht. tage lange warte zeit bei Email anfragen und minutenlange warteschleife am Service Telefon. Vertragskündigung wegen zu hohem Traffic. 55GB am Tag.


----------



## GaAm3r (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Sry Hansenet startet zweiten VDSL-Versuch mit bis zu 50 Mbit/s - alice


----------



## robbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Vertragskündigung wegen zu hohem Traffic. 55GB am Tag.




War das nur einmal oder häufiger, das du soviel Traffic hast?
Wenn das häufig passiert, dürfen die dich glaube sogar kündigen.


----------



## GTA 3 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Die Türken brauchen eigentlich kein Alice außer wenn es günstiger ist. Die benutzen auch kein T-Com, da gibt es grad nur Turkcell und AVEA.


----------



## Eiche (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



robbe schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> Alice hat seit neusten zwei neue Tarife,  der erste Tarif beinhaltet eine Leitung von bis zu 50 MB/s und der  zweite Tarif ist für die Türkei gedacht und heißt "Alice Dünyam", dieser  Tarif beinhaltet zusätzlich eine Flatrate für das türkische Festnetz,  das heißt für Leute die oft in die Türkei telefonieren. Bei Interesse  habe ich dazu zwei Links bereit gestellt.
> 
> ...


bitte erst die news prüfen bevor man sie kopiert 





> DSL-Flatrate mit bis zu 16.000 Kbit/s


 da steht nirgend was von 50k


----------



## Razor44 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Alice ist Schrott. Schon alleine die Vertragsgebundenen Router. Schlechte Sendeleistung, geringere Bandbreite als mit ner Fritzbox. Service Schlecht. tage lange warte zeit bei Email anfragen und minutenlange warteschleife am Service Telefon. Vertragskündigung wegen zu hohem Traffic. 55GB am Tag.


Woher hast du diesen MIST?

1.) Ich hab hier meinen eigenen Netgear Router / Modem. Also völliger Bullshit.

2.) Bandbreite wird bei mir voll erreicht.

3.) Wartezeit ca. 5 - 7 Min. bis jetzt und wenn man freundlich auf eine längere Wartezeit hinweist, gibts 5 eur gutgeschrieben (!).

4.) Ich hab schon weit über 200 GB Traffic gehabt und bin trotzdem noch Kunde. Wir sind hier zig Leute, die den Anschluss nutzen und der Traffic liegt immer bei min. 80 GB. 

Also hör auf so einen Scheiß zu erzählen. Ist ja grauenhaft.


----------



## GaAm3r (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Daaaaaaaaaaaa Hansenet startet zweiten VDSL-Versuch mit bis zu 50 Mbit/s - alice


----------



## .Mac (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



zeffer schrieb:


> bitte erst die news prüfen bevor man sie kopiert  da steht nirgend was von 50k





> *DSL-Flatrate bis zu 50.000 Kbit/s*
> (Upload bis zu 10.000 Kbit/s)


Also wirklich schwer zu finden ist das nicht. 

Der Service von Alice ist aber sowieso letzter Dreck, vorallem die Techniker (Die meisten jedenfalls, gibt auch ein paar nette.) sind sowas von frech und faul. 

Es gibt z.B. die Methode das man bei der normalen Hotline anruft und erstmal durch 3 Call-Center gejagt wird bis man zu einem "Techniker" kommt (dauert knapp 30 Minuten). 

Das lustige ist, einer aus dem Call-Center hat mir die direkte Nummer zu den Technikern gegeben, leider scheitert es dann bei den genannten Herren daran dass die total frech antworten und auf die normale Hotline hinweisen, dennoch laufen beide Wege auf die gleiche Nummer, und anstatt sich dem Problem anzunehmen verweisen sie auf die Warteschleife.

Kompletter Bullshit, das mit der Vertragszeit verstehe ich aber nicht, wir könnten monatlich künden, leider hat sich die Frau des Hauses eine Handynummer von denen andrehen lassen weswegen wir vorerst nicht wechseln können.

@Razor, es gibt verschiedene Tarife, vllt. hat Triphle einen alten gehabt, kann durchaus vorkommen.


----------



## GaAm3r (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Ich , meine Kollegen , meine Freunde hatten genug Probleme mit Alice und anderen sowelcher Sachen.

Immer Falsche versprechen ...........


----------



## Eiche (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



.Mac schrieb:


> Also wirklich schwer zu finden ist das nicht.
> 
> Der Service von Alice ist aber sowieso letzter Dreck, vorallem die Techniker (Die meisten jedenfalls, gibt auch ein paar nette.) sind sowas von frech und faul.
> 
> ...


ahh nein stimmt ich hatte den link 2mal geöffnet  mit Dünyam


----------



## Medcha (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Leute, was ihr hier schon wieder für einen Mist schreibt. Der ist gut und der ist schlecht. Ich sage es euch direkt: Ihr habt ALLE keine Ahnung!
Nur weil man EINEN Anschluss hat und der macht Probleme, verallgemeinert ihr auf das Billigste, ist echt arm! Bildzeitung lässt grüßen! Das sehe ich hier sehr oft im Forum. "XXX ist eine Kackfirma, weil ma ne Karte kaputt war." Ein Fall erklärt die Welt, Super! So einfach ist das Ganze aber nicht...

Also, ich war einer der ersten, die in Hamburg ne 2000 DSL Leitung hatten, damals noch Hansenet. Ich war ca. 10 Jahre Kunde dort, aber ihr Brainiacs wisst ja was los ist. Die sind ganz normal, weder besser noch schlechter als irgend ein anderer, mistiger Internetprovider(könnte euch Stories erzählen). Aber eins sind sie bisher oft, die ersten, die die schnellste Leitung(mit Ausnahmen) anbieten. 

Kümmert euch ma um wichtigere Dinge...

Fette Greetz aus Hambuich

PS: Immer wieder das gleiche Staunen: Wieso identifizieren sich so viele  Lemminge mit irgendwelchen unsinnigen Firmen oder Produkten. Die lachen  euch aus, denn denen gehts ausschließlich um die Kohle, die sie mit  euch machen können.

Ich empfand die Form der News nicht als Werbung. Hab es als reine Information aufgefasst und so war ja wohl auch gemeint.


----------



## Masterchief (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

kann auch sagen ab 2011 (hab ich eine) Kabeldeutschland (leitung) mit 100mbit....


----------



## INU.ID (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

_Postings entfernt._

Wer sich über Radikale jegweder Art unterhalten möchte darf dies gerne tun, im passenden Forum/Thread oder per PM - aber nicht hier.

Zurück zum Topic. 

Edit: @restarts666: Das gilt auch für Dich.


----------



## Madz (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Danke für die News! Darauf habe ich schon seit Monaten gewartet und meinen Vertrag eben von 16mbit auf 50mbit umstellen lassen.


----------



## Hademe (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Das immer irgendwer was an den User News auzusetzen haben muss. Die ersten 10 Kommentare wird immer erst mal hier genörgelt und dann da. Mann kann eigentlich generell gleich auf seite zwei gehen weil die erste seite sich ja ausschließlich mit dem Thema "Usernews" beschäftigt.
Seit doch froh das überhaupt wer User News reinstellt. Solange die News stimmen is doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Snake7 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

1. gabs das schon auf der Main vor einigen Tagen.
2. sind es nicht 50MB/s, sondern 50 Mbits.
3. ist das kein DSL sondern VDSL.
Mehr fehler habe ich nicht gefunden beim drüberfliegen.


----------



## robbe (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*



Snake7 schrieb:


> 1. gabs das schon auf der Main vor einigen Tagen.
> 2. sind es nicht 50MB/s, sondern 50 Mbits.
> 3. ist das kein DSL sondern VDSL.
> Mehr fehler habe ich nicht gefunden beim drüberfliegen.



1. War das auf der Main eine Vorankündigung. Hier wollt ich nochmal drauf hinweisen, das der Tarif ab jetzt verfügbar ist. Außerdem wurde auf der Main nicht über den 2. Tarif berichtet.

2. Kann passieren, jeder weiß doch was gemeint ist.

3. Hast du nichts besseres zu tun? In meinem Post steht übrigens nichts von DSL.


----------



## INU.ID (5. September 2010)

*AW: Alice ab sofort mit DSL 50k und Türkei-Tarif*

Postings entfernt. Langsam ist meine Geduld am Ende:

Ich will hier weder ausländerfeindliche Äußerungen noch Disskusionen über Sarrazin und irgendwelche Gene lesen. Der nächste User der meint sich hier irgendwelchen Offtopic-Käse vom Leib reden zu müssen kassiert Punkte.

Weitermachen.


----------

